# Can you name this cut of Pork?



## smokinhusker (Nov 29, 2012)

We used to have these all the time when I was growing up in SE Ohio...can't find them here in CO at all but my BF is from Nebraska and goes back every year to waterfowl hunt and always brings home a couple large packages of these. 

Do you know what they are?













DSC_1074.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Nov 29, 2012


















DSC_1073.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Nov 29, 2012


















DSC_1080.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Nov 29, 2012






I sprinkle some Season Salt on them in a resealable bag and shake it around. Then dredge them in flour seasoned with more Season Salt, a shake of granulated garlic and some black pepper. Fry in bacon grease and butter til browned and serve. Haven't tried smoking any but that's on the list.

Thanks for looking


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 29, 2012)

Cheeks!?



~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 29, 2012)

George?


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118479/us-meat-fabrication-of-cuts


----------



## humdinger (Nov 29, 2012)

Ohio River "Oysters"?


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 30, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Cheeks!?
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


You are correct although the packaging says "Pork Cutlets". These are so good. They have no idea what they are around here - try to give me those tenderized pork chops they call Pork Cutlets!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2012)

Alesia, If they are Super Tender after a browning and relatively quick fry time...I would think they are most likely 1" thick cuts of Pork Tenderloin. They are the right diameter and they look like most on the Silver Skin is removed but not totally...JJ

Look Familiar?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 30, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> You are correct although the packaging says "Pork Cutlets".



Yep, cheecks are great, I love cheeks, head meat is the tasiest meat on an oinker!!!!!!!!

Cheek is chic!!!! :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Yep, cheecks are great, I love cheeks, head meat is the tasiest meat on an oinker!!!!!!!!
> Cheek is chic!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Martin, I never played with Cheek. Are they tender enough to do a quick Fry? I would think being such an active muscle they would need some Low an Slow...I did a Google image search they could very well be Cheeks...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 30, 2012)

Is temple meat the same thing ? I cooked a jambalaya with a buddy that used temple meat for the pork in it....It came out really good.......


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 30, 2012)

Alesia knows what they are, she was just seeing if someone could guess.

Alesia, they're going to get harder to find now that more folks know about 'em! LOL

Cheeks aren't what I'd call tough when all the connective tissue is trimmed off, but not always especially tender either.
They're great slow cooked!

Temple is something entirely different, but being a head meat, it's also great.
Cheeks come from directly below the eye.


~Martin


----------



## sound1 (Nov 30, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> George?









Rule Number one....Always name your critters after food, the young one won't mind so much when the time comes. Our last two porkers were named "Sizzling" and "Bacon"


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 30, 2012)

Sound1 said:


> Rule Number one....Always name your critters after food, the young one won't mind so much when the time comes. Our last two porkers were named "Sizzling" and "Bacon"


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2012)

Sound1 said:


> Rule Number one....Always name your critters after food, the young one won't mind so much when the time comes. Our last two porkers were named "Sizzling" and "Bacon"


LOL...I told my new Bride 24 years ago that if I ever had enough property I wanted two Black Angus Steer for meat....Chuck and Bottom Round!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 30, 2012)

Yep they are cheek meat and omg they are sooooo good. It doesn't take long to fry them cause they really aren't that thick and the ones we buy are run through the tenderizer. I broke down the packages into 2 dozen pieces each and I have 5 packages left. I looked for them when I was in OH visiting a year or so ago and they aren't there either. I asked my butcher (he owns packing houses in NE) and he can't order them for me either. I found some Kurobuta Pork Cheeks online - $124 for approximately 10 lbs.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 30, 2012)

Those look good.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 30, 2012)

Sound1 said:


> Rule Number one....Always name your critters after food, the young one won't mind so much when the time comes. Our last two porkers were named "Sizzling" and "Bacon"


When my wife sent me pictures of the first batch of cows we got. She asked me what to name them.... So I answered T-Bone, Sirloin, Whopper, Big Mac......... she was not amused and we ended up with cows named Daisy, Mossy, Thing 1 and Thing 2........


----------



## atcnick (Nov 30, 2012)

Is this the same as jowl?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 30, 2012)

Jowl is down below.


~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 30, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> When my wife sent me pictures of the first batch of cows we got. She asked me what to name them.... So I answered T-Bone, Sirloin, Whopper, Big Mac......... she was not amused and we ended up with cows named Daisy, Mossy, Thing 1 and Thing 2........


----------



## skindog (Aug 16, 2014)

Labeled as "cutlets", I can find them at my grocery store in Minnesota regularly. As a south Dakota native, I grew up eating these delicious, tender morsels.

I prepare 3 lbs with a dredge in flour, seasoned heavy with onion, garlic powder, salt, pepper, and a large pinch of cayenne, then brown on both sides. transfer to a roaster, deglaze the pan with a can or 2 of chicken stock, then stir in 2 cans of cream of mushroom soup, pour it all over the "cutlets", then bake at 325 for 1-1.5 hours. Put peeled and halved potaotes on top, and you have a one pot meal. Awesome stuff, I say-I say.


----------



## msiowagirl (Sep 25, 2014)

This is a staple here in Iowa and parts of the midwest.  We call them mini pork cutlets, pork temple cutlets or pork medallions.   I cook them as follows:  first take them out of the package.  Wash them in cold water. Pat them dry with a papertowel.  Then season them with any seasoning you like. Let them rest for about 5 minutes (unless you are in a big hurry). Then dredge a handful at a time, in seasoned/plain flour. Then, I heat the pan, on medium to medium high, gently drop each one at a time in bacon grease or whatever you have on hand (please, definitely, by any means, NO FISH GREASE!); fry for about 5 minutes or so,until browned. (Not pink on the inside).  
When finished frying all of the meat, I make a milk or white gravy, put the meat back in for a few minutes. I serve them with rice, boiled potatoes, corn/green beans, salad or coleslaw, buttered bread/biscuits.  
Boy, you talk about meal. :-)


----------

